# Mac bread knife.



## luis j (Jan 19, 2011)

Hi guys...

Got a Mac bread knife a month ago, and after this month of heavy use I can say that it's a great knife. So far the best bread knife that I've ever owned.

At first I tought that it was too much money for a bread knife, I'm used to Forchners and I don't complain about them, and whenever they get dull, I just buy a new one since they are affordable pieces. But now that I got into this "Knife freak" hobby, I wanted to have a cool one.

In my city, we're very proud of a sourdough bread named "Birote", it's a very crusty (And absolutely delightful) loaf. I got several dozens every day, just coming out of the oven and since they are that crusty and by the time that I slice it is still warm, I need a good knife (And good technique) to cut it without crushing it and making a big mess with the crumbles.

So... I got it. My first impression was good, Mac knives come in a very nice box that gives a very positive first impression. When I opened the box, I got surprised... It's a bread knife with a belly. I'm used to straight blades for bread. So, it was intriguing at first, but on my first cut on the bread, I couldn't stop smiling... It feels great.

Also, the serrations are kinda rounded, no acuteness on the teeth, I wasn't sure at first, but when I felt it passing thru the crispy crust without making a mess, I felt like I had a winner in my hands.

Fit and finish... Just like with any other Mac. Very good.

Ok... Pics worth more than words on some cases, so, here it goes

Best regards.

Luis





  








Cuchillo para pan mac-1.jpg




__
luis j


__
Nov 26, 2012












  








Cuchillo para pan mac-2.jpg




__
luis j


__
Nov 26, 2012












  








Cuchillo para pan mac-4.jpg




__
luis j


__
Nov 26, 2012












  








Cuchillo para pan mac-5.jpg




__
luis j


__
Nov 26, 2012


----------



## franzb69 (Jul 9, 2012)

i just hope that these mac bread knives are lefty friendly as they say they are.


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Posted by *FranzB69* 


> i just hope that these mac bread knives are lefty friendly as they say they are.


I have one. They are.

BDL


----------



## franzb69 (Jul 9, 2012)

thanks for the reply BDL. good to hear. time to save up for one and get the one from the seconds shop. lol.


----------



## wubu (Oct 11, 2012)

I love my Mac bread knife too...my sis stole my first and my mom just stole my second one. I need to start hiding it.


----------

